# Triphala



## ATHiker95 (Sep 2, 2002)

A good bowel regulator you might wish to try is Triphala, an Indian medicine. You can read more about it at Dr. Michael Tierra's web site. Dr. Weil also mentions this as an excellent regulator on his site.


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

Hi Peachy--Thanks for that tip. I had never heard of Triphala before, but after reading your post I researched it. Sounds like it might be quite helpful, so I ordered some. Wouldn't it be great if this was the "magic pill"? Can't wait to try it. This information sharing is the best!


----------



## phyllisfin (Jan 27, 1999)

I've use triphala over the last few years and am very pleased with it. One of my gi doctors thought it was not worth t he effort, but then he is a conventional doctor and his idea of getting rid of ibs is metamucil and immodium. Needless to see, if he won't listen to me (which he won't), I won't be seeing him again. Phyllis


----------

